# Is an 85 pickup too old?



## simon kenton (Dec 28, 2003)

I am looking at getting a 1985 King Cab 4wd.
Can you get parts for a truck this old? Anything that makes them worse than the Hardbodies?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can always get parts for old cars.. They just might not be OEM... This shouldn't be posted in here neither. It's not a datsun... By then they were Nissans


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

an 85 pickup is called the "720" fyi. There are alot of old 720's still running around. I imagine they are pretty stout. Nissan probably still keeps most important parts available. Some stuff like trim, etc might be getting hard to find.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have no problem getting parts for my 81 210, you won't find anything in stock, but nearly everything can be ordered. I've never tried the dealership, but they probably can still get parts if you want to pay a lot.


----------

